# losing the boobs syndrome!



## Guest

Hello all, I am really enjoying reading the posts, it helps keep me motivated and focused, I am doing really well, I have lost 11lbs over the last 4 weeks, which is great I am at my lightest ever, but what is so sad is that I appear to now have bigger pecs than breasts!!!! Obviously they are made up of fat and so when getting body fat % down really low there will be nothing left at all!! I have always been large busted, and so it is kind of getting me down that the fat sticks to my bum, yet shrinks from my boobs! How unfair! I figured that some of the ladys in competetion must have had surgery to maintain some womanlyness, and have decided that if I can reach goal weight and maintain it for a year then maybe that could be an option. I was wonder if any of you have had the procedure and how it effected your trainig afterwards, as I am scared wittless of it, I want to have a fantastic figure but having no boobs would be frightening!!!


----------



## The Godfather

if a low bodyfat is costing you your boobs then i say put it back on :wink:


----------



## Andy1981iron

That is the problem with female fitness competitors/bodybuilders, the low bf results in no boobs!

From a male perspective I kinda like boobs..but it's up to you.


----------



## Darren1466867925

put a pic up so we can all help :lol:


----------



## Guest

Tha Don said:


> if a low bodyfat is costing you your boobs then i say put it back on :wink:


it's not quite that simple, at the end of the day boobs are just bags of fat (dont sound too apealing now do they?) when reducing body fat it will come off the these places first. Many women who train have had implants i had mine done a year and i half ago now and would never look back (i love em). esp when im near a show because they really did go to nothing. however there are alot of women who train who dont have them done its a very personal thing.

When i had the op, i had 4 days off work, then within a week i was back light weight training and within two weeks i was back doing cardio. i didnt really have any pain. Although i did have my implants over the muscle (i wasnt aloud them under) and you heal much quicker this way.

if you have any more questions fire away

xxx


----------



## Guest

well that doesn't sound too bad!

For the last year or so I've been up and down, like now (as my husband says) I am doing really well, I start to look closer to being a fit person than a overweight person( like and athelete who has been off for a year and put on 2 stone!!!! )and then I panic, get anxious and start to self destuct by pigging out and stop trainig hard. I think it may be to with the boobs!!

Anyway, I will continue to do batttle with the fat cells and keeping building thoose muscles, and when the time comes that my fat bags are empty I'll have a liitle something added!! thank you for the advice!

And thankyou gentlemen for yours too!!!! xx


----------



## totti

Darren said:


> put a pic up so we can all help :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

i know wat u mean , ive never been big in that department only when i was pregant with my two children. but as so as i lose body fat it comes off my top half of my body main part my boobs. im totally considering a boob job


----------



## Guest

I've been reading your posts and all I can say is: you're lucky you had some to lose in the first place!

I've never had much up top but I like it that way coz at least guys talk TO you rather than AT you altho it can be quite difficult to buy clothes that fit properly.

I would never consider surgery coz I think I'm in proportion but it's a personal decision so if it makes you happier then it's got to be worth it.


----------



## Guest

Hi Mel,

My partner had the OP a few years back, she was slightly different, she had very low bodyfat, no hips, no arse etc she always complained that she looked more like a small boy rather than a woman.

She was back training within the month

She swears it was the best £4k she ever spent....and I have to agree!!!!


----------



## Guest

well i have had some and lost some lol.... had the children got them back and then breast fed and lost them again..... now i have none lol.... all i can say is i couldnt afford a boob job but i tell ya what chicken fillets and even the water fillets are brilliant and if its for show time who is gonna know unless you planning on doing a wee special dance he heheh... but if its all about confidence whenever your alone with a loved one and you feel its more about that then i guess a boob job would help...but if your confident enough and happy that when your out and can cheat and wear filling in your bra.... save yourself the 4k and go spend 20 quid lol

thats what i do.... but then i cant afford anything more.

hugs wee andi xx


----------



## Guest

hi there good point it is a lot of money , its just a consideration . not to sure id like the op .


----------



## Guest

Well, I have recently started losing more weight, and the boobs are just about ok, for now!!

I wouldn't mind if I just had no boobs, its the fact that I had such big ones, and then as I lose more and more weight I worry that they are going to be left as horrible empty sacks of wrinkly skin!!

The whole skin around the body worries me really, especially lower tum, back of arms and top of legs. Its why I always give up losing weight because I think I will look worse! This time though I am going to keep going untill I reach my figure goals, and if I look horrible and baggy skinned then with a trim fat free muscley body achieved I can look into surgery! Untill then I will wait and see what I can change with training!!

Thanks for all your replies!! xxxx


----------

